# Gamers' Lounge poll



## Jeremy (Jun 4, 2010)

Vote.

Discussions include games, finding people to play online with, etc.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes I would for all of them


----------



## 4861 (Jun 4, 2010)

I wouldn't.


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 4, 2010)

Well, I only like games on Nintendo and Sony systems, so I only chose Yes for Playstation games. Although I'm sure that people that play PC and Xbox games would like it if there were separate sections on those also.
I also think this would be a good idea because it will keep the gamer's lounge more organized, and it will be easier for people to find what they're looking for.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 4, 2010)

No. That's what the Gamer's Lounge is for, anyway. Besides, this is a forum for a _Nintendo_ game. We don't need separate forums for non-Nintendo consoles. Discussion of non-Nintendo games is of course welcome here, but it's not the site's focus, so we don't need new subforums for it.


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2010)

WHO THE HELL VOTED NO FOR THE 360?!?!?!!??!

I'LL KILL YOU ALL


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 4, 2010)

It wouldn't hurt to have them.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> No. That's what the Gamer's Lounge is for, anyway. Besides, this is a forum for a _Nintendo_ game. We don't need separate forums for non-Nintendo consoles. Discussion of non-Nintendo games is of course welcome here, but it's not the site's focus, so we don't need new subforums for it.


i was expecting you too say that


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 4, 2010)

I think it would be so much more organised if you go rid of all the sub-forums for Wii, DS and Legacy Systems and grouped them into a Nintendo sub-forum and then made Xbox, PC and Playstation ones aswell.

Or better yet, screw them being sub-forums and make them full forums, under a "Gamers' Lounge" section.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 4, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> It wouldn't hurt to have them.


It would make things more cluttered than they already are. It's cluttered enough with a general game forum in addition to subforums for Wii, Nintendo DS, and past consoles.


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> No. That's what the Gamer's Lounge is for, anyway. Besides, this is a forum for a _Nintendo_ game. We don't need separate forums for non-Nintendo consoles. Discussion of non-Nintendo games is of course welcome here, but it's not the site's focus, so we don't need new subforums for it.


Well The Bell Tree's focus is Animal Crossing, but It's one of those times between games where people don't play AC as much, so people are playing other games while we wait. But does it really matter if it's a Nintendo console or not? A video game is a video game, essentially they're all the same, so I don't see how having a sub forum about a non-Nintendo console will hurt anything.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually it would sort things out, Toms ps3 topic is quite busy and its hard for me to find a certain post from a certain user


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 4, 2010)

Tyler. said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but what we have right now works just fine. The Gamers' Lounge is the forum for any non-Nintendo or multiconsole games. Besides, with the large number of multiconsole games between PS3 and Xbox 360, I don't think that the individual forums would get much use, anyway.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This forum is now a general gaming forum, and therefore I think it should reflect that by having forums for each of the consoles, instead of having them all cluttered up into a tiny board.

I think you need to go look in a dictionary to find out what the word "clutter" actually means.


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not if you take out the other 2 forums no one cares about; NDS and Legacy, and just mold those two into the Wii one and you got a whole Sub forum/paradise just for you Tye, simply called: Nintendo

Meanwhile, Tom and me will be having fun in our own; 360 and PS3 :3


Agree or go *censored.3.0* yourself


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 4, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lold at the last sentence


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 4, 2010)

Perhaps it should be:
Multiconsole (Main forum)
Nintendo
Sony
360 and PC


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 4, 2010)

Yeah, to add to what other people are saying. I think that the sub forums like Wii, DS, and Legacy Systems are very unorganized and cluttered. I mean sometimes people post DS and Wii stuff right in the main section of the gamer's lounge, and not in their correct forum. I like the Idea of a Nintendo, Sony, and Microsoft section. It'd actually be A LOT less clutter than there is now with all of the useless Nintendo sub forums.


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Perhaps it should be:
> Multiconsole (Main forum)
> Nintendo
> Sony
> 360 and PC


360 AND PC?

No.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 4, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's really not. Though things have died down, it's still an Animal Crossing forum. It is "The Bell Tree", after all, not "The Game Tree". And I know what clutter means very well, thank you very much. The forum would be cluttered with subforums if we added new ones for Xbox 360, PS3, and PC, in addition to the ones we already have. Yes, the threads may be a bit more organized, but I don't see it helping all that much, especially since there is a large majority of PS3 and Xbox 360 games that are multiconsole between each other, and even PC, so they'd all belong in Gamers' Lounge, anyway.


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is why we hate you.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 4, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because I make sense?


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, because you're ignorant.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, It would make more sense if we had 
Nintendo 
Sony 
Microsoft
Steam 

Instead of 
Wii 
Ds 
Legacy 
and Genral


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More or less the stubborn part about us actually caring about stupid fairy tale animals.


----------



## Rocketman (Jun 4, 2010)

That'd be great. This forum is getting boring, and expansion in any way would just increase our boundaries, making the site a better one overall, attracting more gamers possibly.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 4, 2010)

Wouldnt it be great if we could talk about great games like TF2?

Heavy Voice: Tyeforce is spy


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 4, 2010)

The perfect setup would be a forum section called "Gamer's Lounge" and Nintendo, Sony, Microsoft, and PC as forums within it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 4, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not being ignorant. >_> Really, this has nothing to do with the fact that I only play Nintendo games. Honestly, subforums for Xbox 360 and PS3 really wouldn't do much, considering that the majority of Xbox 360 and PS3 games are multiconsole between each other, so topics about most games would still go in Gamers' Lounge as apposed to the individual subforums.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 4, 2010)

I still think that if this happens, 360 and PC should be merged, makes much more sense.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really think that most of the games are multiconsole?

You really need to try some PS3/360/Steam games....


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This topic says nothing about sub forums It just says would you like a new board. And most games are NOT multiconsole. I have no idea where you are getting that from.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 4, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> I still think that if this happens, 360 and PC should be merged, makes much more sense.


...Why they are both great.

Why not PS3/PC then, better yet all 3  sperate


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 4, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I work in electronics at Toys "R" Us. I handle PS3 and Xbox 360 games all the time. It's quite obvious that a large amount of Xbox 360 games are also on PS3, and vice versa.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So? It's not like updates, and over all system are the same.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a hard time playing halo on my ps3 and then later on my 360 wouldnt play little big planet


but in all seriousness Tye if there was new boards how would it affect you?
Why do you even care?


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 4, 2010)

Okay, who here thinks there should be a separate forums for Nintendo, PC, Sony, and Microsoft? Not sub forum, just a forum for each game unit.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 4, 2010)

Voted yes, extra forums couldn't hurt.


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2010)

Tyler. said:
			
		

> Okay, who here thinks there should be a separate forums for Nintendo, PC, Sony, and Microsoft? Not sub forum, just a forum for each game unit.


Let's not.

Think about the spam!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 4, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said that _all_ PS3 and 360 games are multiconsole. >_> Yes, there are quite a few that aren't, but the ones that are outnumber the ones that aren't.

And, no, it wouldn't really affect me, but it wouldn't really affect anyone that much, because most topics would still belong in Gamers' Lounge. I'm thinking of what's best for The Bell Tree, not myself.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No they dont


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 4, 2010)

Well i'm off. Going to go play Heavy Rain on my 360


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's best for TBT?

Extra forums would change nothing at all except where posts would go.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 4, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um, I'm fairly certain they do. Over half (hell, maybe two thirds, or even three fourths) of the Xbox 360 games at Toys "R" Us are also available for PS3, and vice versa.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 4, 2010)

Tyler. said:
			
		

> Well i'm off. Going to go play Heavy Rain on my 360


Yeah i better go to im going to play L4D2 on my ps3

Edit: Tye you just dont get it do you? 
new boards will not affect you, you can stay in nintendo forums we willl have our console forums

by the way would you care to make a list of multiconsole games for me to prove me wrong?


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 4, 2010)

I think we should just make it Nintendo, Sony and Microsoft and PC under one board.


And the open board for multi-platform and misc.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 4, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Tyler. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then Im'a go boot up Fable 2 on the good 'ol PSP


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 4, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. But there's no point in making forums that wouldn't get much use, anyway. Most topics would still go in Gamers' Lounge because they're either about video games in general or multiconsole games.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well there's no reason not to, except it'd make things more organized for people who like Sony, Microsoft, PC.

Plus I still fail to see why this change happening takes away from TBT.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 4, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It really doesn't matter either way, but I just don't see why Jeremy would make forums that wouldn't get much use, anyway. If I'm not mistaken, that's the reason why he wouldn't give us a Pok


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 4, 2010)

EDIT:

Sorry, not sure what just happened...


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 4, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 4, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mino (Jun 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 4, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nixie (Jun 4, 2010)

I voted no, this is an AC forum... even if this is in off topic, it doesn't need anything too special... If people want to talk about them, then then can go to another forum. :3


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mino (Jun 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 4, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 4, 2010)

Finally, Jeremy, you're thinking about expanding your horizons.

Yes.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 4, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lewis (Jun 4, 2010)

Brilliant idea, Tye *censored.9.10*.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 4, 2010)

Nvm.


----------



## Conor (Jun 4, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L4D2 is on PC and 360.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 4, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know but i was maily talking about PS3 and 360 
besides both the pc and 360 are by microsoft


----------



## Mino (Jun 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 4, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What Conor said. Left 4 Dead 2 and Team Fortress 2 are available on Xbox 360, Windows, and Mac OS X, while the Metal Gear franchise has been available on many different platforms.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 4, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that an umbrella xbox and pc board would work better...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 4, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, the "PC" isn't by Microsoft. Windows is. And, for your information, Steam is also available for Mac OS X now.


----------



## Nixie (Jun 4, 2010)

Can we just leave out the arguing and express our opinions on a single post not minding another's? :/

Is it that hard to avoid arguing?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O_O when did this happen


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 4, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mino (Jun 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steam is, but the only game worth playing on Steam for Mac is Portal.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 4, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Can we just leave out the arguing and express our opinions on a single post not minding another's? :/
> 
> Is it that hard to avoid arguing?


This is the Bell Tree we're talking about, here.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 4, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Team Fortress 2, man.


----------



## Conor (Jun 4, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A few weeks ago I think. Anyway, lets try not to argue and try to stay on topic.


----------



## Mino (Jun 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 4, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^ Best game ever


----------



## Mino (Jun 4, 2010)

I think we're all wasting our precious time here arguing with Tyeforce.  He'll never admit it, but the real reason he doesn't want forums for other consoles is because he feels vicariously threatened by them.  You see, Tyeforce is deeply in love with a multinational corporation called Nintendo.


----------



## Nixie (Jun 4, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good point... I forgot that x3

Still... ;P


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 4, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 4, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> I think we're all wasting our precious time here arguing with Tyeforce.  He'll never admit it, but the real reason he doesn't want forums for other consoles is because he feels vicariously threatened by them.  You see, Tyeforce is deeply in love with a multinational corporation called Nintendo.


But they're so innovative!


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 4, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> I think we're all wasting our precious time here arguing with Tyeforce.  He'll never admit it, but the real reason he doesn't want forums for other consoles is because he feels vicariously threatened by them.  You see, Tyeforce is deeply in love with a multinational corporation called Nintendo.


Mino... You sir are epic


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jun 4, 2010)

jesus *censored.2.0* no.

i hate having to go from board to board just to discuss games on different consoles.  i like the little cluster*censored.3.0* we have going on right now.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 4, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> I think we're all wasting our precious time here arguing with Tyeforce.  He'll never admit it, but the real reason he doesn't want forums for other consoles is because he feels vicariously threatened by them.  You see, Tyeforce is deeply in love with a multinational corporation called Nintendo.


How about you stop making up *censored.2.0* and claiming what you _want_ to be true as fact? I'm not the mindless fanboy you make me out to be. But nothing will ever get you to see otherwise. >_>


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 4, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The wiimote makes you really feel like you're IN the game!


The PR person told me so =D


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this awesome topic proves you to be honest.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This post just strengthens Mino's point...

You may be asking your self 
"How am i a fan boy" 
well let me answer that question
1. You only play Nintendo games 2. You refuse to let us have a non nintendo board


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 4, 2010)

Is Tyeforce the only person here against this idea?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 4, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> I voted no, this is an AC forum... even if this is in off topic, it doesn't need anything too special... If people want to talk about them, then then can go to another forum. :3


by that logic we should remove anything that isn't AC which is about 80% of the content.


----------



## Nixie (Jun 4, 2010)

Tyler. said:
			
		

> Is Tyeforce the only person here against this idea?


Nope, I am as well.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 4, 2010)

Tyler. said:
			
		

> Is Tyeforce the only person here against this idea?


A couple of others are against it, but he's the most vocal person against it, I mean look at the polls.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jun 4, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyler. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...there's only like

a 2/3 person difference in opinion

wtf?


----------



## Nixie (Jun 4, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shhh! The post count of it makes this place look good... just need to hides discretely post about the non AC stuff.... ;P


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 4, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First of all, I do _not_ only play Nintendo games. I only play games on Nintendo consoles, yes, but I do play third party games. And the only reason why I don't play games on other consoles is because I'm not going to spend money on a console with no games that appeal to me.

Second of all, I'm in no way "refusing" to let you have a non-Nintendo board. I'm just voicing my opinion, just as all of you are. And the reasoning behind me not wanting individual PS3 and Xbox 360 forums isn't because I don't play games on those consoles, but because it just wouldn't make much sense, because most threads will still belong in Gamers' Lounge.


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nooo, Tye's passion evolved so he somehow counts has 11 people, or he used all of his Macs.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 4, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, it wasn't as close earlier.

Never mind then. XD


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What third party games?

ZING.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 4, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's because I'm the only person who bothers to stand up for my opinions on this side of the argument. >_>


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, Tye thinks you guys are all cowards.


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Using all 11 of your Macs do not count has people Tye.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In response to the first paragraph thats what i meant you only play games on nintendo consoles, also if you gave over games a try you might end up liking them and becoming very good at them
In response to the 2nd paragraph it would make more sense to have a board for each, i cant be bothered to explain why just read my past posts about it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 4, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First of all, if I really was voting multiple times, why would I need to do it on multiple computers? That makes no sense. You can only vote once per account, so I'd have to have multiple accounts to vote more than once, and I wouldn't need more than one computer to do that.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't see why it do any bad. However, I feel it's fine how it is.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You said first of all but only made one point in your arguement...

That was silly.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 4, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahha... but seriously, it's not so much standing up for your views, rather than voting on a poll and then leaving it.


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 4, 2010)

How do you know you don't like any of the games on the other consoles? Since you said that, I'm assuming you've tried all the thousands of other games?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 4, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have tried games on other consoles before. I didn't like them.


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, you think that putting topics into catergories is going to make it <big>_*more*_</big> cluttered? All it's going to make messier is the subforums section for the Gamers' Lounge.

Also, Tye, you should make a list of types of games that aren't on a Nintendo console.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 4, 2010)

Tyler. said:
			
		

> How do you know you don't like any of the games on the other consoles? Since you said that, I'm assuming you've tried all the thousands of other games?


I've played games on other consoles before, and I didn't them. Of course, I haven't played _every_ non-Nintendo game out there, but I haven't played _every_ Nintendo game out there, either. The majority of my games are made up of franchises that I know and love, such as Super Mario, The Legend of Zelda, Pok


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you do need different IP addresses to make new accounts because you don't believe in proxies because proxies are the Anti-Christ of Nintendo


----------



## Zachary (Jun 4, 2010)

I'd love the Xbox forums!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 4, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um...what? Lol, I use proxies. In fact, it's the only time I ever use Firefox (TOR Button FTW).


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2010)

Zack said:
			
		

> I'd love the Xbox forums!


On second thought, I agree with Tye.


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know, I'm grasping for straw here.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 4, 2010)

I think it'd be great to have them, since having all of them squashed into the main forum while, say the Legacy Systems board rots away doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jun 4, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> I think it'd be great to have them, since having all of them squashed into the main forum while, say the Legacy Systems board rots away doesn't seem right to me.


this line of reasoning doesn't at all make sense and i want you to take a step back and figure out why.


----------



## Zachary (Jun 4, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 4, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I want you to learn proper grammar, but that just won't happen, now will it?


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jun 4, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"help i cannot come up with a better argument so i will attack this person's obvious disinterest in typing properly on the internet"

prove to me that you all are worth the small amount of effort it takes to make sure my posts are grammatically correct and i'll consider it.

also, hey, thanks for butting in where you're not wanted nor needed!


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 4, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First off, what he said makes perfect sense. If the Xbox and PS3 sections were added, most people would be more interested in posting there than going through what they already have. 

Second, you might want to, because eventually you're going to need a job, and unless you plan to work at a fast food place, I would suggest learning how to type correctly.


Third, you're welcome! 

<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>Troll</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jun 4, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


regardless of whether or not i need to learn how to type correctly (which wouldn't make much sense since the original issue at hand was my grammar, wasn't it?  make up your mind), you still need to figure out basic logic and reading comprehension.

anyway, whether or not the new forums are in place we can assume that people's interest in talking about their respective consoles/companies (microsoft, sony, etc) will not be affected, and if so, only slightly.  to assume that adding the new subforums will create some sort of rampant non-nintendo discussion and interest is illogical.

so, then, if the interests of the users are not affected in any major way, then why would the idea of other subforums that are already in place being affected make any remote form of sense?

sure, immediately after their implementation we can expect a rise in activity but in the long run the Legacy Systems board, as dead as it is, wouldn't be affected.

and durr, i already have a job, thanks muchly.

edited for redundancy! :O


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 4, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, you know you're arguing with a 12 year old, right?


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jun 4, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this wasn't really an argument, but if you want to call it that, go ahead.

and no, i didn't.  i don't see how it's relevant, either.


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 4, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, it kinda was. But, whatever. 

And, I said that just because you're getting so worked up about it. <small><small><small><small><small><small>(Plus it was an epic fail.)</small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jun 4, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"lolol epic fail xdddd am i cool yet guise xddd lol im 12 and wat is diz???"

or

"i'm incapable of formulating a counter-argument so i'll just say he failed"

one or both, i don't care either way.  my point was made and there unfortunately isn't anything relevant you have to say about it.


----------



## Jake (Jun 4, 2010)

X-Box = Yes (Even though I don't own one, if I ever got one I would like a section for it)
PlayStation = Yes 
PC = No, simply because all PC Games suck


----------



## Sporge27 (Jun 4, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> I think it would be so much more organised if you go rid of all the sub-forums for Wii, DS and Legacy Systems and grouped them into a Nintendo sub-forum and then made Xbox, PC and Playstation ones aswell.
> 
> Or better yet, screw them being sub-forums and make them full forums, under a "Gamers' Lounge" section.


Actually I wouldn't mind this... it would make it easier to browse despite console differences...


----------



## Sporge27 (Jun 4, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> X-Box = Yes (Even though I don't own one, if I ever got one I would like a section for it)
> PlayStation = Yes
> PC = No, simply because all PC Games suck


I feel the need to throttle you... PC just rocks


----------



## Nic (Jun 4, 2010)

Guys, quit picking on Tye seriously.  I think we all want us gamers to defend our consoles really.  A lot of people only want a XBOX discussion because they love Microsoft and vice versa on the other consoles.  But I like how it is.  Even though I put on the poll from first to last:

Yes
No
No


----------



## Zachary (Jun 4, 2010)

I think we need them all. I imagine going straight to the Xbox sub-forum, and reading about Xbox only games. That sounds great.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 4, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> X-Box = Yes (Even though I don't own one, if I ever got one I would like a section for it)
> PlayStation = Yes
> PC = No, simply because all PC Games suck


Not all it depends... *Cough*<small><small><small><small>Spore</small></small></small></small>*Cough*


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 4, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is the definition of "l-o-l."

The way I look at it were going to have to add all 3 or none because adding PS3 and not the others will piss off 360,PC fanboy's and visversa so you're in it for all of them or none of them.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 4, 2010)

Zack said:
			
		

> I think we need them all. I imagine going straight to the Xbox sub-forum, and reading about Xbox only games. That sounds great.


I would also imagine something like this its too bad the only good Xbox360 game I have is Oblivion and no one plays it anymore...  I still do though... I can't wait for Naughty bear


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 4, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somebody actually read my post?! It's a miracle!

Sporge<3




			
				Sporge said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^This.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you dont mind me asking what where thesse games?


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 5, 2010)

I think that you should make all 3 of them, if you don't like one of them you don't have to look at it at all.
Personally I like the idea of the PC sub-forum, I get lonely sometimes on Guild Wars so it'd be nice if I could arrange quest parties and make a Guild which anyone here could join.


----------



## Mino (Jun 5, 2010)

We need to:

Cut out most of the AC boards.  Seriously, they are far too specialized, and some of them do not even make sense.  One for each game should work.  The specialized forums such as trading and visiting are no longer needed.  Also, for my sake, remove the mention of the AC anime flick from Japan from the description.  No one in their right mind gives a *censored.2.0* about that.
Make Animal Crossing into a forum, not a category.  Radical, I know.  The main part of the forum can be for Animal Crossing in general, and each of the three games can have their own sections.  If there is a way to better present sub-forums than links in the forum description, here is the best place to do it.
Figure out a common ground between the Brewster's and Off-Topic sections.  There is no need for these two forums to be separate, and the only distinction I see between them is that in Brewster's I don't feel so bad for making posts that consist entirely of this guy:  :gyroiddance: Brewster's is the direct successor to "the spam site" of days long past, and it's about time we got rid of pointless threads, instead of encouraging them.  Also, we need a good name for this, and please don't make it AC-related (I vote Caf


----------



## Mino (Jun 5, 2010)

The complete layout would be something like this:

The Bell Tree HQ
Announcements
The Bell Tree HQ
TBT Marketplace

The Bell Tree
Animal Crossing
Animal Crossing: City Folk
Animal Crossing: Wild World
Animal Crossing for the GameCube

Gamers' Lounge
Nintendo
Xbox
PlayStation
Computer Gaming
Older Nintendo

Off-Topic
Creativity Alive! (Loooool old name for The Museum.)


----------



## Horus (Jun 5, 2010)

Holy crap Mino, you sure put a lot of thought into TBT.


----------



## Mino (Jun 5, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Holy crap Mino, you sure put a lot of thought into TBT.


I'm scared of going to bed, you see.


----------



## Horus (Jun 5, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand completely.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 5, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> The complete layout would be something like this:
> 
> The Bell Tree HQ
> Announcements
> ...


----------



## Marcus (Jun 5, 2010)

Couldn't agree more with Mino, but I think we should still have a Museum topic, seeing as a lot of people do use that.
Merging Off-Topic and B's Caf


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 5, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> The complete layout would be something like this:
> 
> The Bell Tree HQ
> Announcements
> ...


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 5, 2010)

Ehh....

Is of me or i'd the quote system not working??

I went into edit mode to see what was up and the bit I had written was still there but it won't show up...


----------



## Marcus (Jun 5, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Ehh....
> 
> Is of me or i'd the quote system not working??
> 
> I went into edit mode to see what was up and the bit I had written was still there but it won't show up...


Happened to me too, must being something with those bullet points he did or something, or maybe the whole system is just not working.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 5, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This discussion is a testament againt that.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jun 5, 2010)

Meh, I disagree about removing brewster's and the forum games...  I like Brewsers and some people do enjoy the game area, I have on occasion


----------



## Horus (Jun 5, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Meh, I disagree about removing brewster's and the forum games...  I like Brewsers and some people do enjoy the game area, I have on occasion


The definition of Off-Topic and Brewsters is the same thing except you gain posts on one and don't on the other...


----------



## Sporge27 (Jun 5, 2010)

I'd say the tone is different.  Yes one is more for spam.  But off topic I see as a place for more serious discussion.  Talk about things that are actually happening in Off Topic, while the cafe is just for randomness sake, and I like that.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 5, 2010)

Mino's idea is nice, but I think there are quite a few things missing, and especially if you're merging Off-Topic and Brewster's, they are different things, despite the fact some people get confused.

If I was making the forums, it'd go something like this:

The Bell Tree HQ
Announcements
The Bell Tree HQ
TBT Marketplace
Introduce Yourself

Animal Crossing
Animal Crossing
Animal Crossing: Wild World
Animal Crossing: City Folk <small>(Maybe add a sub-forum for The Gate still)</small>

Gamers' Lounge
General Gaming Discussion
Nintendo
Xbox
PlayStation
PC Gaming

Off-Topic
The Museum
Movies & TV
Music
Forum Games <small>(If you remove this people will just put it elsewhere anyway.)</small>
Real-World News
Rants
Brewster's Cafe <small>(The same spam section as today, with no post count)</small>

If you sort it out like this everything has much more defined place. Off-Topic being a section with forums for specific areas makes it much easier to depict what goes in Off-Topic and what goes in the spam section, and the same goes for Gamers' Lounge.

I added a General Gaming Discussion section for things like E3 which do not fit in the specific console forums, and removed older Nintendo as that can either be a sub-forum in Nintendo, or it can be merged into the same thing.

I moved Introduce Yourself out of The Bell Tree HQ to make it more visible for new users.

For the people who will complain about it being annoying to find topics, learn to use the "New Posts" and "Search" buttons at the top of the forum.


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 5, 2010)

I really like Jason's idea. I think it'd make the Bell Tree seem new and fresh, and everything will feel more organized.


----------



## Micah (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't really like the idea of a Rants board, or the idea of merging Off Topic and Brewsters.

I would, however, like to see an Entertainment board in general for movies, music, books, and other things like that.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 5, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> I don't really like the idea of a Rants board, or the idea of merging Off Topic and Brewsters.
> 
> I would, however, like to see an Entertainment board in general for movies, music, books, and other things like that.


The idea behind the rants board isn't for debates and arguments, but for general things that people currently post in Off-Topic, like this for example.

Either an entertainment board or separate ones would work, whatever Jeremy prefers ;P


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 5, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> I don't really like the idea of a Rants board, or the idea of merging Off Topic and Brewsters.
> 
> I would, however, like to see an Entertainment board in general for movies, music, books, and other things like that.


A rants board is exactly what this forum needs. It will help people express their feelings, describe unlucky events, calm down, make people more serious, and help the majority of TBT, generally. 

A petition for a Rants Board, anyone?


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 5, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 5 2010, 11:35:50 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I say we petition for Jason's whole board design.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 5, 2010)

Hahahha.... Petition, good one.


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 5, 2010)

I agree with Tyler.


----------



## Mino (Jun 5, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> I'd say the tone is different.  Yes one is more for spam.  But off topic I see as a place for more serious discussion.  Talk about things that are actually happening in Off Topic, while the cafe is just for randomness sake, and I like that.


Except most people don't even care about the difference.  I see topics everyday in one forum that would better belong in the other.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 5, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hence my suggestion ;P


----------



## Mino (Jun 5, 2010)

Frankly I think Jason's has far too many forums.  We need to consolidate, not make more forums.  The past has proven that if you split one topic-entity into several more forums you pretty much will sentence some of those new forums to an eventual death.

As for the forum games, I can't stress enough how pointless these are.  Saying that people will just re-make them is no reason to keep the board.  It's simple: don't allow pointless topics.  They add nothing to the forum, and the people who post in them don't get much of anything out of them.  We can do better than that.

Also, I changed my mind about The Museum.


----------



## 8bit (Jun 5, 2010)

PC GAMES!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 5, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what he means. He's talking about all the 360 games having ports on the PC.


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 5, 2010)

But...yeah. The layout definitely needs to change. The Nintendo subforums now are useless. Most of the times people put Wii and DS topics right in the main section of the gamers lounge. It's really disorganized how it is.


----------



## Micah (Jun 5, 2010)

Tyler. said:
			
		

> But...yeah. The layout definitely needs to change. The Nintendo subforums now are useless. Most of the times people put Wii and DS topics right in the main section of the gamers lounge. It's really disorganized how it is.


Yeah, I'm all for one Nintendo board. I keep forgetting about the Wii and DS subforums.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jun 5, 2010)

I wouldn't discuss Xbox games more, because I don't have an Xbox. XD

But I think separate boards would definitely encourage me to discuss PC and Playstation games more. ^^


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 5, 2010)

_Topic Moved: The Bell Tree HQ._

Since we are talking about the layout in general now.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Jun 5, 2010)

None. I don't have any of the games/systems that u listed.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 5, 2010)

I really like Jas0n's layout plan.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 6, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Frankly I think Jason's has far too many forums.  We need to consolidate, not make more forums.  The past has proven that if you split one topic-entity into several more forums you pretty much will sentence some of those new forums to an eventual death.
> 
> As for the forum games, I can't stress enough how pointless these are.  Saying that people will just re-make them is no reason to keep the board.  It's simple: don't allow pointless topics.  They add nothing to the forum, and the people who post in them don't get much of anything out of them.  We can do better than that.
> 
> Also, I changed my mind about The Museum.


Consolidation! Now we're talking. I've been saying this for quite a long time now. Mino and I have quite a few of the same ideas, I realized, after typing this.

-Condense Brewster's Cafe and Off Topic into one board. Is a what is considered 'spam' board worth even having?

-I know that this will never happen, but ditch the Animal Crossing theme. Seriously, Jeremy, just give it up. It's a dead game. Make one video game category, one forum for each platform OR company. (PC, XBox 360, PS3, Wii, handheld) (Nintendo, Microsoft, Sony)

-Get rid of the bell system and marketplace.

-Three categories: 

One for The Bell Tree (with one forum for announcements and discussion, or two)
One for video games (see above)
One for bull*censored.2.0* (with two forums, one Off Topic and one Museum)


----------

